# Hey from South Carolina!



## lcsdday (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm new to beekeeping and will start with Russian bees this spring. Hope to learn alot from everyone here.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Icsdday, 
I am in Lexington and am also new to beekeeping.
Were you getting your Russians from?

Have you got your equipment?

Brooklyn


----------



## lcsdday (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm buying my bees from Donald Porter from porterfarmbees.com. He is located in Easley SC. He came and spoke at the Mid-State Beekeeping Assoc. He is a great guy and loves to talk about beeking. His phone number is on his website and if you are interested you should call him. He talked to me for approx. 2 hours. I liked his honesty and work ethic... He said he would replace any queen that dies even if it meant him coming to your house to do it. He is a member of the USDA Russian bee breeders Assoc. If you are not a member of the Mid-State Beekeeping Assoc. you should join. They are having a beginners course starting in Jan. it's $40 and it covers the membership to both the local and state Assoc. and all the materials for the course.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>He said he would replace any queen that dies even if it meant him coming to your house to do it . . .
Now THERE is a GOOD queen producer!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on down to Conway this March and April and I'll put you to work for a day. Come on a friday or saturday and we can have a bee mtng at the BBQ joint in Hemingway.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Come on down to Conway this March and April and I'll put you to work for a day. Come on a friday or saturday and we can have a bee mtng at the BBQ joint in Hemingway.


So sqkcrk has developed a taste for southern BBQ?


----------



## olddrown (Oct 28, 2009)

DO you mean Dwight Porter?


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

sqkcrk,

I will come to work and the meeting. If you meant the invite for me?
Brooklyn


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> So sqkcrk has developed a taste for southern BBQ?


Developed? Born w/ one, I believe. Just can't get BBQ like that in NY. I used to love the BBQ in Wmsbg, VA. But I don't live there anymore. So SC BBQ is my favorite kind.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The more the merrier. And I can use the company and/or help at different times. So, I'll pm you my cell number.


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome to beekeeping. Wish you luck with the Russians. I started with ten hives of Russians. This is a great forum with loads of valuable info.


----------

